# UKC American Bully



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Figured I would post this up not sure if its already here couldn't find it 

Single registration for American Bully

For an American Bully breed that is not already registered with UKC and whose parents are not both UKC registered, we offer*Single Registration.
The rules for Single Registration for this breed are as follows:**
As of July 15, 2013 we recognize the American Bully breed*and offer Single Registration.
The general requirements for consideration for American Bully Single Registration are as follows:*

1. Completed UKC Application for*American Bully Breed Single Registration*

2. The dog must be at least one year of age

3. Photocopy of the dog’s registration certificate, if available. Proof of registration is not required.*

4. The dog's three generation pedigree, if available.*The pedigree will show “open” for any unknown dogs. You may handwrite your dog’s three generation pedigree; however UKC is not responsible for errors caused by illegible handwriting.

5. Three color photographs. One photo should be taken of each side and one from the front. The dog must be standing in all photos. The photos must be clear enough to see all distinguishing marks the dog may have and the tail must also be clearly visible. Photos that are e-mailed must be in a jpeg or PDF file format.

6. The fee for Single Registration is $50.00 ($35.00 for registration and $15.00 for processing and handling). The $15.00 processing and handling fee is non-refundable as it is the application fee.
*Please remember that the application is being submitted for consideration and is no guarantee of Permanent Registration with United Kennel Club.
*Please feel free to contact our office at 269-343-9020 or*[email protected]*with any questions.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Idk if registering dogs not already registered with say the abkc is a good idea..... bad start in my eyes.


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

I don't want to do it lol hemi came with him abda papers and I alfeady finished my abkc paperwork I don't really care about the ukc am bully registration but I was just readin into thought some people may want the info. Personally doesnt spark my interest to register ukc

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Idk if registering dogs not already registered with say the abkc is a good idea..... bad start in my eyes.


I just skimmed this with my response lol.... sorry didn't read it right yes I think you're right

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Idk if registering dogs not already registered with say the abkc is a good idea..... bad start in my eyes.


That's the biggest issue the abkc folk have with this whole thing imo, the fact that anyone can take any dog that looks like a bully and register it as foundation stock with the UKC.

I'm still taking a wait and see approach. Considering Lucy is only 7 months and can't be registered yet anyway, I'm in no hurry.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

I think it has more to do with $ lol


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Agreed lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I meant the supporters of abkc, not the abkc themselves.


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Carriana said:


> That's the biggest issue the abkc folk have with this whole thing imo, the fact that anyone can take any dog that looks like a bully and register it as foundation stock with the UKC.
> 
> I'm still taking a wait and see approach. Considering Lucy is only 7 months and can't be registered yet anyway, I'm in no hurry.


Agreed!luckily hemi is 4 months lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

I personally think (this is jmo not bashing) the abkc needs to clean their registry up and get onboard with their own supporters. I get they cant police every dog and litter but look at some of the ch and gr ch they have that don't fit their standards. I for one would take them and the am bully a litrle more seriously if they were to "clean house" sort to speak and cut some of the "classes". If cairo was dave wilsons "perfect" dog(i believe thats the dog he said was his ideal dog)that should be the standard the "breed" he "created". 



Once again im not bashing bullies or the abkc just giving my opinion on how to better themselves


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> I personally think (this is jmo not bashing) the abkc needs to clean their registry up and get onboard with their own supporters. I get they cant police every dog and litter but look at some of the ch and gr ch they have that don't fit their standards. I for one would take them and the am bully a litrle more seriously if they were to "clean house" sort to speak and cut some of the "classes". If cairo was dave wilsons "perfect" dog(i believe thats the dog he said was his ideal dog)that should be the standard the "breed" he "created".
> 
> Once again im not bashing bullies or the abkc just giving my opinion on how to better themselves


Completely agree I love my bully but honestly I'm not liking any others beside standard and classic this extreme crap where dogs can't breathe walk around with s shaped legs.... just disgusts me. I like one of the things dave said. His "idea of an am bully" was just a bit thicker than an apbt. Thats what I feel is right for bullys jmo but dogs should still be able to be dogs..... healthy and be able to run lol I hope they do clean up the abkc cuz I've seen some winners that just make me disgusted

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Notorious408 (Dec 6, 2013)

i actually like the ukc recognizing the american bully breed i'm new to the american bully breed but my friends have been showing and breeding american bullies for years. ukc is more main stream and that in my opinion is what the american bully needs for the general public to see them and learn that they are a different breed and great dogs.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Carriana said:


> That's the biggest issue the abkc folk have with this whole thing imo, the fact that anyone can take any dog that looks like a bully and register it as foundation stock with the UKC.
> 
> I'm still taking a wait and see approach. Considering Lucy is only 7 months and can't be registered yet anyway, I'm in no hurry.


I think it because their is no foundation stock for the american bully in the big sceam of things Bullies have no set begining. Dave wilson was not the only one breeding his type of dogs Grapvine Watchdog Hugeez and other kennel were doing the same thing. So to say the dog has to be RE or what ever is not going to work. The UKC has to see that Heavy bred GAff dogs could make just as good if not better foundation. Or any of the other "Bully" lines.

Any how I am just now starting to look more indepth to the breed and practices of registreis in regards to them.


----------



## Dreamer (Oct 31, 2013)

Ebar said:


> His "idea of an am bully" was just a bit thicker than an apbt.


And THAT does not make a new "breed". It makes a big bigger, thicker APBT; which is to be faulted in the UKC ring (NO individual of a breed exactly meets it's standard) -- they are ALL outside it to one degree or another); but too many UKC judges rewarded them. This made Wilson and others think they had correct APBTs.

And it got doubled down on and etc,. etc...


----------



## Dreamer (Oct 31, 2013)

Rudy4747 said:


> I think it because their is no foundation stock for the american bully in the big sceam of things Bullies have no set begining. Dave wilson was not the only one breeding his type of dogs Grapvine Watchdog Hugeez and other kennel were doing the same thing. So to say the dog has to be RE or what ever is not going to work. The UKC has to see that Heavy bred GAff dogs could make just as good if not better foundation. Or any of the other "Bully" lines.
> 
> Any how I am just now starting to look more indepth to the breed and practices of registreis in regards to them.


You are on the right track.

All-bree Registries like AKC normally (or should if they don't!) recognize a breed specialty club (say the ABKC) after many years of that specialty club having done closed stud-book breeding on it's OWN. AFTER that club has many years of complete appearance/pedigree separation from any breed already in existence. That specialty club is a well-orgnanized entity, financially secure with a constitution and by-laws and ability to hold it's own shows. In essence, a registry like UKC brings on board this specialty club and IT'S standard and those dogs already WITHIN the Club and it's requirements. The all-breed registry would then judge the integrity of the CLUB, it's organization and way of doing things before even considering bringing the new breed (WITH it's own "parent" club) into the fold.

"bully" recognition by UKC was all done so haphazardly and is not going to do anyone any good.

I personally would be against "bullies" ever being a breed; but the above should be a minimum for an all-breed registry to recognize a new breed.


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

By accepting the Bullies as their own Breed UKC is trying to clean up the mess of sooo many bullies being registered as APBTs.. What is the American Bully right now? 

It is a certain look. 

There is a standard written by the ABKC but it is terribly broad and nonspecific. It allows for many structure flaws, and doesn't make a stand on many others. Even with 5 different standards for the bully there are still titled dogs that don't fit them. Or do they? Hard to prove either way because the standard(s) are very loose.

Bullies are quickly being mingled with exotics which I expect to lead to another ABKC standard. With this comes paper hanging in both ABKC and UKC not just amoung american bullies but with the use of other breeds as well. Considering all the fake papers already in both ABKC and UKC does it really matter if the dogs have a pedigree? I admit some pedigrees are honest. I'd like to think my bullies' are but I haven't DNA tested every dog in it. I know these dogs didn't just pop up from amstaff x abpt breedings like the pedigrees claim.. I mean greyhounds x Rat Terriers will not make English Bulldogs in forty years.. heck in 100 years of selective breeding. That makes nearly the whole pedigree on these dogs a lie.. because according to the ped they should be American Pit Bull Terriers.. 

I know this post is old but oh well. I transfered my UKC registered apbts to bullies because I felt it was the most honest thing I could do as they are clearly not APBTs..


----------

